# What do you think of this for my home gym kit?



## robc1985

Just bought my own gaff with mrs and it has a garage! I'm also keen to save as much coin as possible and paying £360 a year for the gym, it just seems sensible to make my own gym and it'll pay for itself in no time. What do you think to this lot? Primary exercises are compounds like deads, squats etc.

http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf375-power-rack.php

http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-145kg-olympic-cast-barbell-kit.php

http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf324-multi-purpose-flatinclinedecline-utility-bench.php

Thoughts?


----------



## Hicup

Looks good to me mucka! Think I might me investing in the same gear in the next couple month, shame they don't do the dip bars for that rack tho. Good stuff!


----------



## Mingster

Looks good value fella. I'd be tempted to get a bench with hammy curl attachment, but maybe I'm being picky  .


----------



## oj0

In the same boat as you mate. My new gaff has a brick building at the back well suited to a home gym but I'm worried about missing leg extensions, ham curls and a leg press. Everything else I can get around.

Make sure you have a look on ebay for kit as there's always stuff local to you, plus a chance to get some olympic plates pretty cheap.


----------



## Jimbo 1

Looks good that will get you started basic exercises will get you a good base deads squats presses rows should be enough


----------



## robc1985

Jimbo 1 said:


> Looks good that will get you started basic exercises will get you a good base deads squats presses rows should be enough


Gonna be doing wendler 5-3-1 and possibly rippetoe again so it's ideal really. Wouldn't mind some dip bars though.


----------



## jstarcarr

looks good and pretty cheap to


----------



## Greyphantom

personally I would go for the 475 rack (with lat/pulley attachment) and the 430 bench... has much more room for growth and they are both very very strong good items (biased a bit as I have them both   ) also you can get dip bar attachments for the rack (I got them and they are also good)...


----------



## Guest

one thing i have to say is the bench i would go for a more stronger one as it will last you a life time and will not twist when doing heavy db lifts on them or the body max cf450 bench with spotters catchers is good as well if your training your self just decreasing the chance of any injury


----------



## Greyphantom

stevenbell1978 said:


> one thing i have to say is the bench i would go for a more stronger one as it will last you a life time and will not twist when doing heavy db lifts on them or the body max cf450 bench with spotters catchers is good as well if your training your self just decreasing the chance of any injury


wont need catchers/spotters if hes in a rack... the safety bars will catch for him... and that bench is just not a rack bench at all, the 450 looks like a stand a lone upright type bench...


----------



## Guest

yeah i never said it was a rack bench just saying he need somthing stronger than the one he is getting


----------



## robc1985

stevenbell1978 said:


> yeah i never said it was a rack bench just saying he need somthing stronger than the one he is getting


Any recommendations?


----------



## Greyphantom

robc1985 said:


> Any recommendations?


the cf430 is pretty good, rated to 383kg or thereabouts... it takes me and the weight I press without complaint, feels stable and strong...


----------



## MarkFranco

Looks like the one we have where i train, to be fair its pretty crap, but for something at home it would be ideal for bench, squats, deads/rack pulls, shoulder pressing and chins.

I would like my gym to invest in some decent kit rather than loads of ****e


----------



## robc1985

I'm off over to the shop in Leeds today so I'll look at it all in more detail. Prob gonna do two year interest free so if anyone has anything else I could look at feel free to suggest


----------



## kaos_nw

Greyphantom said:


> personally I would go for the 475 rack (with lat/pulley attachment) and the 430 bench... has much more room for growth and they are both very very strong good items (biased a bit as I have them both  ) also you can get dip bar attachments for the rack (I got them and they are also good)...


This! I would say the 475 with latt attachment is more than worth the extra cash!


----------



## robc1985

Finally decided what i'm going to get!

Bodymax 145kg olympic rubber radial barbell kit £227.79

Bodymax CF430 heavy duty bench £132.99 or Bodymax CF510 with preacher/leg curl attachment £139.99.

Bodymax CF475 power rack £224.99 or possibly include the lat attachement for £337.49.

Bodymax CF475 dip attachement £19.99

Has anyone ordered from powerhouse fitness before? Going to do a 24 0% month finance package which is basically the same cost as my gym membership so after 2 years it will have paid for itself. Also being cheeky, does anyone think I could get some more coin off with some haggling?


----------



## Mingster

Ring them up mate. Haggle away - can't hurt.


----------



## 9inchesofheaven

Same Power Rack as I've got; it's a good one!

Many happy years of muscle building with it.


----------



## Pecker

robc1985 said:


> Finally decided what i'm going to get!
> 
> Bodymax 145kg olympic rubber radial barbell kit £227.79
> 
> Bodymax CF430 heavy duty bench £132.99 or Bodymax CF510 with preacher/leg curl attachment £139.99.
> 
> Bodymax CF475 power rack £224.99 or possibly include the lat attachement for £337.49.
> 
> Bodymax CF475 dip attachement £19.99
> 
> Has anyone ordered from powerhouse fitness before? Going to do a 24 0% month finance package which is basically the same cost as my gym membership so after 2 years it will have paid for itself. Also being cheeky, does anyone think I could get some more coin off with some haggling?


I've ordered the same equipment that your getting. Powerhouse defiantly love to haggle, everyone mentions how they get the prices down. You could also say that you would rather have an extra 20kg plate or something than the free gloves.


----------



## xpower

http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/premium-strength-package.php is a good deal


----------



## robc1985

xpower said:


> http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/premium-strength-package.php is a good deal


Bang on! This is basically everything I want. Haha. Up for 700 with 40 quids worth of free gear. I'll try swap the free gear for dip bars and get some extra weights. Worth a bash!


----------



## robc1985

Greyphantom said:


> personally I would go for the 475 rack (with lat/pulley attachment) and the 430 bench... has much more room for growth and they are both very very strong good items (biased a bit as I have them both  ) also you can get dip bar attachments for the rack (I got them and they are also good)...


Gone and ordered myself this little lot with Olympic weights, dip bars and a bench. (swapped 430 bench for one up which is still heavy duty but includes curls and preachers). Just need to hope 0% finance goes through!

How easy was the rack to put up mate?


----------



## Gazzak

looks good and pretty cheap having the space is half the battle


----------



## Greyphantom

robc1985 said:


> Gone and ordered myself this little lot with Olympic weights, dip bars and a bench. (swapped 430 bench for one up which is still heavy duty but includes curls and preachers). Just need to hope 0% finance goes through!
> 
> How easy was the rack to put up mate?


Mate it took me about 3 hours or so... was pretty easy just followed the instructions and it worked out ok... make sure you put it up in the area its going though as once its up it would be a bitch to put in place  you will love it mate, loving mine to bits... I can vouch that its strong and can hold weight thats for sure...


----------



## robc1985

Gazzak said:


> looks good and pretty cheap having the space is half the battle


Gonna be in garage. Be a bit tight but I'll manage! Can't believe how high they are. 2.1m!


----------



## robc1985

Greyphantom said:


> Mate it took me about 3 hours or so... was pretty easy just followed the instructions and it worked out ok... make sure you put it up in the area its going though as once its up it would be a bitch to put in place  you will love it mate, loving mine to bits... I can vouch that its strong and can hold weight thats for sure...


Good man! Yours in a bedroom or garage? Just saying below, it's gonna be fairly tight height wise. I'll have about 150mm space left from top of it to timber. 2.1m is high!


----------



## Greyphantom

robc1985 said:


> Good man! Yours in a bedroom or garage? Just saying below, it's gonna be fairly tight height wise. I'll have about 150mm space left from top of it to timber. 2.1m is high!


garage and its not a high one lol... I have about the same clearance and it works out fine...


----------



## BLUE(UK)

You'll want it high unless you're a midget. Standing overhead press/chins will show you why.

Good set up.


----------



## robc1985

Greyphantom said:


> garage and its not a high one lol... I have about the same clearance and it works out fine...


What tools did you need to put it all up? Fairly easy yeah?


----------



## Greyphantom

couple of adjustable spanners, maybe a pair of pliers but cant remember if they were needed to be honest... its pretty easy, mostly bolts and nuts with some washers thrown in... you got it yet?


----------



## Tassotti

You need a couple of 17mm spanners, a 16mm and an 18mm spanner, or a couple of adjustables.


----------



## robc1985

Greyphantom said:


> couple of adjustable spanners, maybe a pair of pliers but cant remember if they were needed to be honest... its pretty easy, mostly bolts and nuts with some washers thrown in... you got it yet?


Come weds mate. Can't wait now! I'll post up pics when complete.


----------



## Greyphantom

cool look forward to that... it really is pretty awesome kit mate...


----------



## jamesknight

I bought a home gym from this place, its quite big though and took a while to put together, great bit of kit http://www.fitness-superstore.co.uk/leverage_systems/powertec_workbench_multi_system_/11980_p.html


----------



## robc1985

Right I've started to pit it up. Need to grease up the 'pin' in the bench or file one of the holes a little where it clicks into place. Won't pop in on its own on flat position. Think it just needs greasing up a bit anyway!

So got bottom of cage done too. Away all weekend but gonna crack on late Sunday and early next week to get it finished.


----------



## robc1985

Here we go then

Phf have been terrible service though. I called them weds and left messages to call me back but nobody has. Sent me 100kg of weights and not 140 as I should! Also the bench is $hit! It rocks about because it's bent! Not happy with them! Cage is mint though


----------



## Tassotti

Yeah I had an interesting service from Powerhouse as well. Same as you...missing weights, damaged bench.

To be fair, I think it's the couriers they use which are crap.

PF did sort the problems quite quickly.

You didn't get the lat attachment then?


----------



## customfitness

Great to see other people who dont want to waste money on an expensive gym membership and rather do it at home.

I have been training at home for years, got a multi bench with spotters, two bars and just recently got a Smith machine( got to the point where it was dangerous to bench press 150 KG + alone without a spotter...). Think about a good Smith machine, I got mine for £100.00 used and helps a LOT!


----------



## robc1985

Tassotti said:


> Yeah I had an interesting service from Powerhouse as well. Same as you...missing weights, damaged bench.
> 
> To be fair, I think it's the couriers they use which are crap.
> 
> PF did sort the problems quite quickly.
> 
> You didn't get the lat attachment then?


Yeah got that mate. Gonna do it this week. Cage was hard on my own!!!! All sturdy and bolted together tight though so be ok.


----------



## Tassotti

robc1985 said:


> Yeah got that mate. Gonna do it this week. *Cage was hard on my own!!!!* All sturdy and bolted together tight though so be ok.


lol...Putting it together is a workout in itself...I struggled a bit with the pulley system on the lat attachment. The destructions are crap


----------



## Greyphantom

try calling them back as they are pretty quick to act usually... couriers at the moment are freaking terrible, boxes get to me damaged or the tub inside cracked cos they dont secure the packages etc...


----------



## robc1985

What a bit of kit! The cage and lat pull down bit appears to be very good! Spent the evening putting lat bit up (shocking instructions!) and finding best positions for spotters on numerous exercises. Be happier when missing weights and new bench turn up though. Great bit of kit though!


----------



## Mike Oxlong

robc1985

what did you pay in total for your setup mate? and how are you getting on with it?

just got a price in today for the exact same thing (almost), CF475 rack with lat/pulley, CF510 Bench and 185kg of Oly weight kit plus a few pull down bars for £770


----------



## robc1985

Mike Oxlong said:


> robc1985
> 
> what did you pay in total for your setup mate? and how are you getting on with it?
> 
> just got a price in today for the exact same thing (almost), CF475 rack with lat/pulley, CF510 Bench and 185kg of Oly weight kit plus a few pull down bars for £770


paid about 700. 150 in weights though and dip bars. go for it. prob best investment I've made! paid off in June then it'll pay for itself as no gym fee


----------



## monkeybiker

customfitness said:


> Great to see other people who dont want to waste money on an expensive gym membership and rather do it at home.
> 
> I have been training at home for years, got a multi bench with spotters, two bars and just recently got a Smith machine( got to the point where it was dangerous to bench press 150 KG + alone without a spotter...). Think about a good Smith machine, I got mine for £100.00 used and helps a LOT!


Power rack would do the same job.


----------



## wlaffey2005

Rob do you need any available space over the rack because I literally have 2.15 of space?


----------



## robc1985

wlaffey2005 said:


> Rob do you need any available space over the rack because I literally have 2.15 of space?


total height of one i have.is 2.1m. garage is 2.15 so have a smaller than average erect penis of space left.

where you ordering from? please don't say powerhouse fitness. gear is good but service is worst i have average experienced. sent wrong stuff TWICE!


----------



## wee-chris

robc1985 said:


> Just bought my own gaff with mrs and it has a garage! I'm also keen to save as much coin as possible and paying £360 a year for the gym, it just seems sensible to make my own gym and it'll pay for itself in no time. What do you think to this lot? Primary exercises are compounds like deads, squats etc.
> 
> http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf375-power-rack.php
> 
> http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-145kg-olympic-cast-barbell-kit.php
> 
> http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf324-multi-purpose-flatinclinedecline-utility-bench.php
> 
> Thoughts?


I love how you justify it lol. But yeah all the kit looks dead on. id love to have all the gear at home


----------



## wlaffey2005

Ha ha, so you have the same space as me? what about pull ups?

was thinking powerhouse fitness alright. was going to go for smaller rack for money reasons also .I'm only starting so it'll last me a long while they have upgraded the bench for me @ no extra cost , what us the pullley attachment like? could you get thinks like a tri cep rope for it?

as regards powerhouse I might pick it up from Leeds so I know its right, live in Liverpool


----------



## robc1985

wlaffey2005 said:


> Ha ha, so you have the same space as me? what about pull ups?
> 
> was thinking powerhouse fitness alright. was going to go for smaller rack for money reasons also .I'm only starting so it'll last me a long while they have upgraded the bench for me @ no extra cost , what us the pullley attachment like? could you get thinks like a tri cep rope for it?
> 
> as regards powerhouse I might pick it up from Leeds so I know its right, live in Liverpool


yeah man can get all attachments. lat attachment is top notch! do pull ups through space in timber joists. pi$$ball. get a dip attachment too old cok. enjoy!


----------



## wlaffey2005

Rob, youe werent wrong about customer service, been tola everything but the lat attachment will be coming which will follow in a few weeks!!!!


----------



## robc1985

wlaffey2005 said:


> Rob, youe werent wrong about customer service, been tola everything but the lat attachment will be coming which will follow in a few weeks!!!!


pi$$ poor. sent me a frigged bench and missing weights!


----------



## wlaffey2005

have you bought attachments, what routine you following?


----------



## robc1985

wlaffey2005 said:


> have you bought attachments, what routine you following?


came with a couple. moving onto hypertrophy specific training. usually follow a push pull legs or strength training program


----------



## wlaffey2005

what attachments does it come it?


----------



## Mike Oxlong

robc1985 said:


> paid about 700. 150 in weights though and dip bars. go for it. prob best investment I've made! paid off in June then it'll pay for itself as no gym fee


cheers Rob,

ended up spending a bit more but added in the extra weights, a tree, dip bars, 4 different pulleys etc...

i bought from Powerhouse and will let you all know if everything goes smoothly or not! i'm a bit nervous to say the least as they still haven't emailed a receipt like they promised. i hope they send everything we agreed on the phone.


----------



## adsdj

I bought my Oly bars/weights from Fitness Superstore, delivery was very good (although took a while), and I ordered the wrong weight tree, and if I was to return it the restock fee and return delivery meant it wasn't worth the effort. Not used Powerhouse but heard mixed feelings about them.


----------



## dave0402

im a sheet metal work/welder/fabricator for an industrial engineers and do alot of forigners repairing and welding for friends who own gyms as favours but could hook you up if you was close to liverpool


----------



## Tassotti

I can't quite understand how powerhouse can be so useless. They must lose a fortune due to their inadequacy.

I had weights missing from my original order and they had to redeliver them. The bench was damaged as well..They did replace, but what a pain in the ass


----------



## Mike Oxlong

are Powerhouse *really * all that bad?

wish i'd have known this before i ordered..... crossing fingers now lol


----------



## Tassotti

Mike Oxlong said:


> are Powerhouse *really * all that bad?
> 
> wish i'd have known this before i ordered..... crossing fingers now lol


They do get it sorted eventually (and sometimes you end up with more than you ordered :rolleye: )


----------



## Mike Oxlong

Tassotti said:


> They do get it sorted eventually (and sometimes you end up with more than you ordered :rolleye: )


looking at your Avatar Tassotti you have similar kit to what i have just ordered? are you happy with it?


----------



## Tassotti

Mike Oxlong said:


> looking at your Avatar Tassotti you have similar kit to what i have just ordered? are you happy with it?


The kit is quality mate. Very happy with it. The only thing that let it down were the bodymax weights...They are smaller than the standard oly size weights. I ended buying a set of bumper plates as well.

What did you go for?


----------



## Mike Oxlong

thats a pain for deads, i'll have to buy a pair of standard oly 20kg plates.

i went for the CF475 rack & 180k pulley, CF510 bench, 185kg oly set, Ez bar, weight tree and several different pull down attachments.

just need rubber mats now, any suggestions?


----------



## robc1985

Tassotti said:


> I can't quite understand how powerhouse can be so useless. They must lose a fortune due to their inadequacy.
> 
> I had weights missing from my original order and they had to redeliver them. The bench was damaged as well..They did replace, but what a pain in the ass


the missing weight i had turn up wasn't Olympic plate as it should have been. then they refused to respond to me.


----------



## Tassotti

Mike Oxlong said:


> thats a pain for deads, i'll have to buy a pair of standard oly 20kg plates.
> 
> i went for the CF475 rack & 180k pulley, CF510 bench, 185kg oly set, Ez bar, weight tree and several different pull down attachments.
> 
> just need rubber mats now, any suggestions?


Nice mate..same rack as mine..I hope you phoned them for a discount on that lot rather than order via the interweb.

The mats I've got are actually stable mats bought off ebay. They are thick and good quality, but I would prefer smooth mats to be honest...My mats have little ridges which are a bit of a pain.

I looked at loads of iron weights and none of them are 45cm diameter. I ended up getting these bumper plates

These ones are 20Kg..I bought a pair of 10Kg bumper plates...Strengthshop don't appear to have these at the moment. You may find some iron ones..If you do, let me know


----------



## Tassotti

robc1985 said:


> the missing weight i had turn up wasn't Olympic plate as it should have been. then they refused to respond to me.


maybe they sent me yours :whistling:

thats sh1t mate


----------



## Mike Oxlong

Tassotti said:


> Nice mate..same rack as mine..I hope you phoned them for a discount on that lot rather than order via the interweb.
> 
> The mats I've got are actually stable mats bought off ebay. They are thick and good quality, but I would prefer smooth mats to be honest...My mats have little ridges which are a bit of a pain.
> 
> I looked at loads of iron weights and none of them are 45cm diameter. I ended up getting these bumper plates
> 
> These ones are 20Kg..I bought a pair of 10Kg bumper plates...Strengthshop don't appear to have these at the moment. You may find some iron ones..If you do, let me know


yeah total came to £1110 but haggled down to £835 - not too bad.

sounds like i should pop to the local stables for some mats...... they look a bit expensive new.


----------



## Tassotti

nice discount Mike...maybe even see if some local gyms are getting rid of their old mats.

Ive got an old house so I put down 3/4 inch plywood as well to save going through the old floorboards..The flooring was expensive actually


----------



## Lukeg

Mike Oxlong said:


> are Powerhouse *really * all that bad?
> 
> wish i'd have known this before i ordered..... crossing fingers now lol


i ordered stuff form them in april.

nightmare. i would never use them again.

delivery was terrible beyond belief. customer service and sales are ridiculously moronic. i was lied to twice by customer service,

ugggh.


----------



## Tassotti

I also found their product knowledge to be lacking as well.

They sell loads of the rack Ive got..When I was looking I had seen that the older racks only had holes in one side, which wouldnt be any good for me as I OHP from outside the rack..

I specifically asked PF this question and they put me through to the 'man in the know'..He told me that yes there are holes only in one side but you can exchange the front and rear uprights.



Anywho, the rack arrived and there were holes right through anyway.


----------



## Mike Oxlong

oh well, it's due friday so let's hope!


----------



## Tassotti

Let us know if everything is all reet


----------



## Greyphantom

Wow my experience was completely different... got all I ordered at a great price and spoke with a lady who knew all about the products I ordered and it was here ultra quick... the mats were comparatively expensive when you take into account the cost of the rack the bench and the weights...


----------



## Tassotti

Hi GP

Dide you end up getting those 50Kg plates..Were they bodymax? Were they 45cm diameter?


----------



## Greyphantom

yep did get some in the end... cant remember off hand what they were... keep pming me the next few days till I get my fat ar$e out to the gym to see, not really training or eating or anything (well except work and diy) for the next few days (although now getting anxious to start lifting again albeit light accessory stuff)... they were from the fitness superstore (great service btw) and are around the same size as the 25kg bumper plates I have so not far off 45 I would imagine...


----------



## Tassotti

Hi Mike

How did it go today...Get everything (anything)


----------



## Mike Oxlong

Hi mate,

just finished building it all.

2 x 20kg oly plates missing and the dipping bars were also missing - dissapointing really but i guess i was expecting it!

for the money the kit looks good - construction was tricky as the instructions were poor e.g. install all pulleys then next step has you pulling the wire through which wont fit with the pulleys in (i accept i should have anticipated that!).

not sure the pulldown system is all that great (it's very stiff and inconsistent) but the bench and rack look good and best of all its only a few metres from my couch :thumbup1:

first session tomorrow - can't wait!!


----------



## Tassotti

Well, at least PF are consistent. Consistently sh1t 

are you sure you've assembled the pulley system correctly...Put up a pic if you can mate


----------



## Mike Oxlong

here you go - needs a tidy up and removal of some non-gym items lol


----------



## Tassotti

Mate that is fcuking awesome !!!!!!!

I really want a treadmill.

You got a load of pulley attachments..I only got two bars.

The pulley system looks right. I dont use the chain on the top pull down bit.

What is wrong with it?


----------



## Tassotti

If the pulley is stiff, try loosening off the nut and bolt which screw into the cross-member which holds the weights

Should move like this


----------



## Tassotti

Excuse the deep-breathing...I have man flu


----------



## Tassotti

See how my bolt is looser than yours


----------



## robc1985

Mike Oxlong said:


> View attachment 68602
> View attachment 68603
> View attachment 68604
> View attachment 68605
> View attachment 68606
> View attachment 68607
> View attachment 68608
> View attachment 68609
> View attachment 68610
> View attachment 68611
> 
> 
> here you go - needs a tidy up and removal of some non-gym items lol


how do you find the bench? my first one was appalling quality and bent on the front t part. new one is batter but still not great. ph didn't even want first bench back!


----------



## Mike Oxlong

Tassotti said:


> Mate that is fcuking awesome !!!!!!!
> 
> I really want a treadmill.
> 
> You got a load of pulley attachments..I only got two bars.
> 
> The pulley system looks right. I dont use the chain on the top pull down bit.
> 
> What is wrong with it?


cheers mate - i've got man flu as well so haven't even managed a go on it all yet (nearly killed me building it).

the attachments were extras but should come in handy. what you said about the size of the discs is spot on though - definately too small a diameter on the 20kg discs. need to get a couple of big rubber style ones asap!

i think i might need to slightly loosen the pulley bolt as it doesnt move anywhere near smooth as yours and with no weight on stays at the top.

many thanks for the video!


----------



## irishhood

robc1985 said:


> Just bought my own gaff with mrs and it has a garage! I'm also keen to save as much coin as possible and paying £360 a year for the gym, it just seems sensible to make my own gym and it'll pay for itself in no time. What do you think to this lot? Primary exercises are compounds like deads, squats etc.
> 
> http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf375-power-rack.php
> 
> http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-145kg-olympic-cast-barbell-kit.php
> 
> http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf324-multi-purpose-flatinclinedecline-utility-bench.php
> 
> Thoughts?


 what about the power tec power rack i just got 1 and i can say its very good and strong


----------



## Mike Oxlong

robc1985 said:


> how do you find the bench? my first one was appalling quality and bent on the front t part. new one is batter but still not great. ph didn't even want first bench back!


the bench is "ok" not great if i'm honest. a bit too high off the ground (i'm 5' 9") and a bit wobbly/rattly all round. when i tightened the front t part it started to bend upwards which would have turned it into a u-shape eventually so i have just left it on really loose and it stays flat. the gap on the t-piece that fits into the bench strut is about 4-5mm too big which pulls it in when tightened.

but.... for the price it's good value, some benches cost as much as my whole set-up :thumb:


----------



## Mike Oxlong

still no sign of the missing pieces...... 2 emails - no responses. 3 separate phone calls throughout the week always met with a "our customer services are all on calls but will ring you straight back" - no calls at all!!

can't say i'm particularly impressed with Powerhouse. the quality of the weights and bars are not great (the EZ bar is shockingly poor). at least i've got the pulley working well (silicon spray rules!).


----------



## dusty

any updates or things you would avoid buying and use the money saved on something else


----------



## GazPM

I've just ordered this http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/premium-strength-package.php

.

Do you have any updates on your equipment, Mike Oxlong or Greyphantom?

I'm due for delivery next week, but so far, communication with their customer support (email and phone) has been good.


----------



## robc1985

GazPM said:


> I've just ordered this http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/premium-strength-package.php
> 
> .
> 
> Do you have any updates on your equipment, Mike Oxlong or Greyphantom?
> 
> I'm due for delivery next week, but so far, communication with their customer support (email and phone) has been good.


Hope it goes well for you. They were terrific with me until they got my money. All went wrong then. They are terrible terrible terrible!!!!!


----------

